# Suggestion for those annoying Help from Newbies



## alfre (Mar 15, 2003)

I have got a idea against those annoying screams from Newbies for Roms

Mail those newbies when they joined this site how they can get their roms. Just tell them about GBArms and we have (hopefully) never problems we those annoying help screams!!!

What do you guys think?


----------



## Koekie (Mar 15, 2003)

haha, lool... 
but it is an idea... when subscribing, they get a mail with the rules!
worth trying


----------



## shaunj66 (Mar 15, 2003)

Yeh but how many users use an authentic e-mail address?


----------



## alfre (Mar 15, 2003)

Yay you're right but we can mail them to their gbatemp mail and only let them on gbatemp when they have read that mail

what do you think of that?


----------



## Koekie (Mar 15, 2003)

yeah! email confirmation!


----------



## shaunj66 (Mar 15, 2003)

Maybe we could have some soft of registration e-mail that is sent to them at the e-mail address they specify. Which includes the rules and other do's and don't's with a link in it which they must click and follow so that their gbatemp account is enabled? And if they don't do that then their account is disabled until they do? 
I have seen that working on many other forums I have visited.
I think it could be a good idea.


----------



## alfre (Mar 15, 2003)

That a brilliant idea

Are the annoying post from newbies than history?


----------



## Koekie (Mar 15, 2003)

uuh, there are always guys that violate the rules they know, and then say sorry, i didn't know


----------



## alfre (Mar 15, 2003)

With this new idea they knew so we can punish them


----------



## phuzzz (Mar 16, 2003)

Kind of to expand on the idea:  as soon as they register, have it go to the post with the rules.  Or better yet, before they finish registering.  Although, you might have meant that already.


----------



## Unknown man (Mar 16, 2003)

Easy just put the rules over the registration form.


----------



## lum (Mar 16, 2003)

yeah, make some kind of registration, or rules, so the board would be alot betta


----------



## gmidnight (Mar 16, 2003)

You should also try to do something that proves they've read the rules.  Like before they finish registering they'd have to read the rules and then click on a button that says the have read, understand, and agree to those rules.

Of course some people would just click on it without reading the rules.


----------



## phuzzz (Mar 16, 2003)

QUOTE(gmidnight @ Mar 16 2003 said:


> You should also try to do something that proves they've read the rules.Â Like before they finish registering they'd have to read the rules and then click on a button that says the have read, understand, and agree to those rules.
> 
> Of course some people would just click on it without reading the rules.


Yeah, that doesn't help too much.  I too have been known to just click the button without reading. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*joking*Make them take a quiz on it!


----------



## gmidnight (Mar 16, 2003)

QUOTE(phuzzz @ Mar 16 2003 said:


> *joking*Make them take a quiz on it!


Yeah that'd be funny. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... but then we'd be seeing a whole bunch of posts like:

uh... What's the answer to #3?


----------



## phuzzz (Mar 16, 2003)

Well, that's easy to solve.  1)Make them be random questions.  2)Don't allow them to post until the get the quiz right.


----------



## Goshogun (Mar 16, 2003)

nice idea guyz...hope KiVan read this and do it right away


----------



## alfre (Mar 16, 2003)

Or they have got to read/quiz or something before they can post a thing

but on the other side they will not post then


----------



## alfre (Mar 17, 2003)

Kivan what do you think of this?


----------



## Koekie (Apr 16, 2003)

a new member should get a four weeks evaluation period. when he breaks the rules, he gets banned.
when he subscribes, there should be a email confirmation message which also includes the rules. the "newbie" has to agree with 'em.

I would like to know what the moderators think about this.


----------



## alfre (Mar 15, 2003)

I have got a idea against those annoying screams from Newbies for Roms

Mail those newbies when they joined this site how they can get their roms. Just tell them about GBArms and we have (hopefully) never problems we those annoying help screams!!!

What do you guys think?


----------



## neocat (Apr 16, 2003)

why did you have to bump this EXTREMELY old topic...
man you're lame


----------



## Koekie (Apr 16, 2003)

what, should I have started a new one about this?
alfre and I came up with a new Idea so I posted it here.

I'm not lame, you are, by making such a extremely useless post.


----------



## X-Gamer (Apr 16, 2003)

Not a bad idea except for the ban part, I find that a bit too strict (I prefer a direct warning instead). I wonder what the admins thinks about that.


----------



## alfre (Apr 18, 2003)

I don't think that the moderators are going to post in this topic


----------



## GbaDoctor (Apr 18, 2003)

i think that a sort of "disclaimer" before registration is a good idea. If u are a user of emuchina or klkemu boards, u prolly noticed that there's a discalimer that u have to accept in order to acces to registration form. I mean, we only need a page whit some rules so the newbees can easily read those (btw, this is another history: sometimes i don't read anything and accept it LOL). We don't have to put up a long and boring page, just a few but important rules on it.
And, don't flame the new guys. In the past, we are newbees too, and we make stupid topic. They need an hand,like those who gave one to us in the first emu time. The forum itself, leave in u a strange emotion, in the most of cases its very hard to be a member of a community.
I agree for the rules page b4 registration, but not on newbee punishement. this is so stupid.

Regards,
GbaDoctor


----------



## Pixie Dust (Apr 20, 2003)

the email confirmation is a great idea, its annoying when newbies ask for rom that are on the roms list then get mad when no one wants to help them out!!!


----------



## KrAjO720 (Apr 21, 2003)

most sites requires your real email, also when i was a friginn noob, i asked about a rom


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Apr 29, 2003)

Maybe everytime you break a rule you get banned for a time...
If it's a minor rule 1-4 days.
If it's a important rule 4-8 days.
Ect


----------



## dice (Apr 29, 2003)

well it would help if someone could link this Mirc help for n00bs thing on the main page permenantly. http://digilander.libero.it/mircfaq/ Also to be honest the GBA Scene Links may not be clear to any newbies out there. Maby a new name for that page should be given ?


----------



## valhalla076 (Apr 29, 2003)

Being relatively new to IRC, and relatively new to GBATemp, may I add my 2 Cents *like you had a choice anyway  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

There will ALWAYS be those people that no matter how hard you try, will still *insert stoopid, annoying habit here*.  So going to extremes to try to eliminate that is only going to cause frustration to the moderators and administrators as well as potentially drive away new and valued members.  

But as far as IRC is concerned, yes the guide for n00bs is helpful *thanks to Thug for showing me* but may there could be either an expansion or "advanced" edition.  I know how to get connected and get files, but maybe something that explains general codes of conduct.  Not just "Play well with others", but things such as how to properlly request a ROM w/o getting flamed, how to share files with others, and maybe some of the more nifty commands.  This is just my opinion though.  

*getting off of high horse... wha.. s**t... THUD!!! ... ... ouch*

There will always be n00bs, and there will always be n00b questions, but n00bs eventually learn, and being harsh on them only lengthens the process, and makes them bitter.

Be nice to n00bs


----------

